# Maximus R/c Raceway - Hyperform Challenge



## Maximus Raceway (Aug 19, 2004)

*WHO WILL TAKE HOME THE NEW XRAY T2 KIT?*

Register Online @ http://www.TeamMaximus.com

*RACE DATE*
May 19th Friday Practice
May 20th Saturday Race

*CLASSES*
1/10 4WD Sedan - Hand-Out Stock 27T
1/10 4WD Sedan - Open 19T
1/12 Scale - Hand-Out Stock 27T

Practice Friday 11:00 a.m. - 8:00 p.m.
Friday Night Weekly Road Course Club Race (included w/Trophy Race fee)
Saturday Doors Open 8:00 a.m.
Racing Starts 12:00 p.m.

*ENTRY FEE*
Stock $35 Includes Hand-Out Motor
Additional Class $15
_*Stock entry fee is $25 if you have a hand-out motor impounded @ Maximus_


----------



## PACE (Jul 30, 2003)

*batterie rules!*

what is the batteries rules for this race??? 3800, 4200??

Pace


----------



## PACE (Jul 30, 2003)

for touring stock and 19t??


----------

